# ENP Report for June 26



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Switched it up a bit and fished out of the Everglades National Park, Flamingo Marina on Saturday. We launched in the back at 0630 and fished Whitewater Bay for an hour or two before heading to the mouth of the Little Shark River to fish there and in the creeks to the south on the last of the falling tide. We had a few snook and a couple of nice trout in Whitewater Bay, and my buddy Mike hooked a really nice snook at a gap along a mangrove shoreline that had water moving through it. She promptly turned back to the mangrove roots and got entangled. Although Mike opened his bail and eventually got out of the skiff to try and extricate the snook, once the line was just about free, she took off again and broke him off. Shame, because it looked to be a 30+ inch fish.










We caught some more snook and a couple of trout fishing the snags at the mouth of the river and then saw tarpon rolling. I had one in the air for a spectacular jump (she ate a purple TerrorEyz) but came unbuttoned shortly after landing. 

After fishing the low tide in a couple of creeks, it was time to run from the storm. Not a stellar day, but a lot fun non-the-less.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Always enjoy your reports. Keep em coming.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Look forward to reading ENP reports from DB & Capt Lemay.
Always read everyone of them at least twice. Both display great writing ability as well as a great story and fishing details.

Don’t Stop !!

Thank You Both


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Mako 181 said:


> Look forward to reading ENP reports from DB & Capt Lemay.
> Always read everyone of them at least twice. Both display great writing ability as well as a great story and fishing details.
> 
> Don’t Stop !!
> ...


I agree…..thanks for taking along those of us that love the Glades but don’t live close by.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Much obliged, this is great


----------

